# EMS in Fairfax county VA



## 18126 (Dec 5, 2012)

Moving to the area and hoping to find work.  I am currently an EMT on an ALS ambulance.

What is the EMS industry like in Fairfax county and/or surrounding areas?

Thanks!


----------



## terrible one (Dec 5, 2012)

I believe it is run by the FD. 46young works there, he should be around shortly to give you more information.


----------



## 46Young (Dec 5, 2012)

911 is 100% municipal/volunteer combo in Fairfax and all surrounding jurisdictions. Municipal is all fire based, and dual role except for Alexandria Fire and EMS, which is the only single role 911 EMs employer, but they only hire ALS for that. The volunteers are either EMS only or FF/EMT or medic, no POC or anything.

Privates (IFT only): AMR in DC (I think), Physicians Transport Service throughout Fairfax, Loudon, and Prince William (HQ in Herndon), used to work per diem there -

http://physicians-transport.com/

Valley Medical Transport in Winchester, currently work there per diem - 

http://www.valleyhealthlink.com/VMT

I've seen a couple of other privates from surrounding areas, but they're fly-by-night operations that you probably wouldn't want to work for.

The closest 911 EMT work you'll find is with the Richmond Ambulance Authority -

http://raaems.org/

Otherwise, I recommend trying to get hired as an ER Tech at either one of the INOVA hospitals, Potomac, Mary Washington, Stafford, or Reston hosp.


----------



## Jon (Dec 6, 2012)

AMR out of DC runs tri-state (well, 2 states and a District). Not sure if it the same with other companies, but transport is as big in that area as any other. Butler and Lifestar (Falck) are also big players in DC.


----------



## Jon (Dec 6, 2012)

I know DC FEMS employs some single-role EMT's. are they phasing that out?


----------



## 18126 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, despite not hearing what I want to hear haha.  Not sure if I can go back to doing GTs again...

Appreciate the info tho.


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2012)

46Young said:


> 911 is 100% municipal/volunteer combo in Fairfax and all surrounding jurisdictions. Municipal is all fire based, and dual role except for Alexandria Fire and EMS, which is the only single role 911 EMs employer, but they only hire ALS for that. The volunteers are either EMS only or FF/EMT or medic, no POC or anything.
> 
> Privates (IFT only): AMR in DC (I think), Physicians Transport Service throughout Fairfax, Loudon, and Prince William (HQ in Herndon), used to work per diem there -
> 
> ...



Is RAAA any good? They seem to have a high priority for quality care and data, but they also seem to get run into the ground with BS.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 6, 2012)

Fish said:


> Is RAAA any good? They seem to have a high priority for quality care and data, but they also seem to get run into the ground with BS.



They are a great place to work, very high clinical standards, always looking for innovation, and they are working to improve the way the agency is seen- lots of good PR right now. 

The work is busy, but better than it used to be, maybe 6-7 calls in a typical 12 hour shift, with only 1 IFT typically. BLS providers only drive and assist on scene except for the special IFT only BLS units. 

The pay is based on a 48 hour work week, 4 12a, working a rotating shift mostly which means lots of providers get every other weekend off. 

The city is easy to learn, they have great navigation software, and you'll see a lot of very sick people because they neglect their health so badly. Also a ton of BS, but that's life.


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> They are a great place to work, very high clinical standards, always looking for innovation, and they are working to improve the way the agency is seen- lots of good PR right now.
> 
> The work is busy, but better than it used to be, maybe 6-7 calls in a typical 12 hour shift, with only 1 IFT typically. BLS providers only drive and assist on scene except for the special IFT only BLS units.
> 
> ...


What do you mean improve the way the agency is seen? Did they used to be a bad service, or were they seen as one?

Also, what is pay? I see you said a 48hr work week. And retirement? How is the job security? A lot of VA is Fire Based, is there talk or rumor of the local FDs taking over EMS?


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2012)

SO I know what the pay is, I guess I should of asked how do they calculate pay for someone with experience. I see it is $15 with no experience.


----------



## 46Young (Dec 7, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> They are a great place to work, very high clinical standards, always looking for innovation, and they are working to improve the way the agency is seen- lots of good PR right now.
> 
> The work is busy, but better than it used to be, maybe 6-7 calls in a typical 12 hour shift, with only 1 IFT typically. BLS providers only drive and assist on scene except for the special IFT only BLS units.
> 
> ...



In your up opinion, would it be worth it to relocate from out of state to work for RAA, or not?

I think that's what fish is getting at


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2012)

46Young said:


> In your up opinion, would it be worth it to relocate from out of state to work for RAA, or not?
> 
> I think that's what fish is getting at



That guy I work with that I told you about, he really wants to live in VA. Loves it there


I think I have been maybe twice as a kid?


----------



## 46Young (Dec 7, 2012)

Fish said:


> That guy I work with that I told you about, he really wants to live in VA. Loves it there
> 
> 
> I think I have been maybe twice as a kid?



Virginia is better than a lot of places IMO, but I feel that there are also better places than Virginia. This is personal preference, since I prefer a warmer climate, not as hot as Southern Texas or Florida, though. I like the coast, with water that gets no colder than 50 degrees. South Carolina is where I'd like to move after I finish my career here.

I'd be hesitant to move cross-country for an EMS job, unless it pays really well, with a stellar retirement, that doesn't have a murderous call volume, and it would have to be a place you could work for 25+ years.

RAA uses System Status Management, which should tell you right there that they, by definition, are understaffed and under-deployed. IMO, RAA would be a great place to work, but running many calls and having to move from post to post in between calls will get old in a few years or less. The first five years of my EMS career was spent posting on street corners.About 35% of my were IFT on the overnights, where they used a version of SSM, so even when we were a little slow, instead of catching an hour or two of sleep we were always driving somewhere to post. 

Posting on corners and driving to a new post when we should have downtime is a young person's game. After 3-5 years of that you'll be ready to move on, no matter how well they treat you.

$15/hr for even new medics on a 40 hour schedule (I believe) in a busy urban system is too low. AMR in D.C pays $20/hr. Most IFT's in NOVA(1- 1 1/2 hrs away from RAA) pay from $17/hr to $20/hr plus differentials.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 7, 2012)

Fish said:


> What do you mean improve the way the agency is seen? Did they used to be a bad service, or were they seen as one?
> 
> Also, what is pay? I see you said a 48hr work week. And retirement? How is the job security? A lot of VA is Fire Based, is there talk or rumor of the local FDs taking over EMS?



They are truly working hard to be seen as a world class, highly professional system.  That's what I meant. Since I've been following them (I worked there myself 10 years ago) they have been seen as a great place to work for experience, and a progressive system. Now they are starting to look like they have money, too. 

I'm not sure about pay and benefits. It'll be a 401k of some sort for retirement, I think. The info should be on the website. 

If you can afford the pay, and live on it, I would totally recommend moving from out of state to work there. I think that ideally, every medic would at least spend some time in a similar system. It's great experience, and can be a great career.


----------



## 46Young (Dec 7, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> They are truly working hard to be seen as a world class, highly professional system.  That's what I meant. Since I've been following them (I worked there myself 10 years ago) they have been seen as a great place to work for experience, and a progressive system. Now they are starting to look like they have money, too.
> 
> I'm not sure about pay and benefits. It'll be a 401k of some sort for retirement, I think. The info should be on the website.
> 
> If you can afford the pay, and live on it, I would totally recommend moving from out of state to work there. I think that ideally, every medic would at least spend some time in a similar system. It's great experience, and can be a great career.



IIRC, RAA used to be run by AMR or some other private, with the city owning the equipment. This company was found to be inept, so the city took over, and things have improved greatly since then. Do I have that right?

Anyway, if the retirement is 401k, the salary should be much higher if they want employees to spend their entire career there. I feel that $30k-$50k/yr for a medic would be low in a pension system, but much worse in a defined contribution (401k) system. But you're right, RAA is a great place to get some good inner city experience. It's just that the pay and the high call volume will drive many people away 5-10 years down the line, just like anywhere else.

 If they have set hours and not a rotating schedule, I could certainly see the benefit of working there while going to college. For those that don't know, in Virginia, if you get a two year degree in a Virginia Community College, you're guaranteed admission to a four year school in-state. You may not get accepted to the particular program you want, but you'll get admitted to a university, and the CC credits transfer 100%! That may be a good enough reason to move here and work RAA for a few years as a new medic or basic.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 7, 2012)

That's basically right, it used to be a public utility model, and at the end of the last contract (2002), RAA (the authority that supervised the private company with the contract for the system) made a bid to operate the system without a private company being involved and the city accepted it. It sort of works like a third service still but there's a lot of number crunching as if its a PUM still. 

Also, the CC is a good point, the VA CC system is the best.


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2012)

46Young said:


> IIRC, RAA used to be run by AMR or some other private, with the city owning the equipment. This company was found to be inept, so the city took over, and things have improved greatly since then. Do I have that right?
> 
> Anyway, if the retirement is 401k, the salary should be much higher if they want employees to spend their entire career there. I feel that $30k-$50k/yr for a medic would be low in a pension system, but much worse in a defined contribution (401k) system. But you're right, RAA is a great place to get some good inner city experience. It's just that the pay and the high call volume will drive many people away 5-10 years down the line, just like anywhere else.
> 
> If they have set hours and not a rotating schedule, I could certainly see the benefit of working there while going to college. For those that don't know, in Virginia, if you get a two year degree in a Virginia Community College, you're guaranteed admission to a four year school in-state. You may not get accepted to the particular program you want, but you'll get admitted to a university, and the CC credits transfer 100%! That may be a good enough reason to move here and work RAA for a few years as a new medic or basic.



I cut my teeth in an inner city system a few years ago and do not see myself going back to one unless it was financially worth it. At this point in my career I am married and I am past the point of working for peanuts and working my bum off for 30k a year. I get paid well were I am, I can truely call it a career, there is an upward ladder and a good payscale. So, for me to move it would have to be something similar since my family depends on me and my income.

Richmond has a lower cost of living than where I am right now, and I wonder what the increase in pay for Medics with experience for RAA is...... since $15 an hour is just "Starting" I wonder if with the pay increase for experience, would that put the salary in a desirable range? Also, I wonder what the 401k match is....... As I type this I wonder why I am not asking these questions to RAA Human resources, I think I will do that.

I love where I am, but I am also a very curious person


----------



## 46Young (Dec 8, 2012)

Fish said:


> I cut my teeth in an inner city system a few years ago and do not see myself going back to one unless it was financially worth it. At this point in my career I am married and I am past the point of working for peanuts and working my bum off for 30k a year. I get paid well were I am, I can truely call it a career, there is an upward ladder and a good payscale. So, for me to move it would have to be something similar since my family depends on me and my income.
> 
> Richmond has a lower cost of living than where I am right now, and I wonder what the increase in pay for Medics with experience for RAA is...... since $15 an hour is just "Starting" I wonder if with the pay increase for experience, would that put the salary in a desirable range? Also, I wonder what the 401k match is....... As I type this I wonder why I am not asking these questions to RAA Human resources, I think I will do that.
> 
> I love where I am, but I am also a very curious person



Let us know what you find. I'm a 7+ year medic; I wonder what they would pay?

It's worth mentioning that their 401k match is moot if the employee doesn't work there for the entire period to become vested, typically five years. If not, you only get back your contribution, and RAA keeps their match.


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2012)

46Young said:


> Let us know what you find. I'm a 7+ year medic; I wonder what they would pay?
> 
> It's worth mentioning that their 401k match is moot if the employee doesn't work there for the entire period to become vested, typically five years. If not, you only get back your contribution, and RAA keeps their match.



Correct me if I am wrong, and maybe it is just me. But aren't vest periods for 401k(s) going away? Most Companies have right away contributions with matches.

Pensions still have a vest


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2012)

46Young said:


> Let us know what you find. I'm a 7+ year medic; I wonder what they would pay?
> 
> It's worth mentioning that their 401k match is moot if the employee doesn't work there for the entire period to become vested, typically five years. If not, you only get back your contribution, and RAA keeps their match.



Email sent to RAA


----------



## 46Young (Dec 8, 2012)

Fish said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, and maybe it is just me. But aren't vest periods for 401k(s) going away? Most Companies have right away contributions with matches.
> 
> Pensions still have a vest



I'm the wrong person to ask. I haven't worked FT or PT for a 401k/403b employer for over five years. Only per diem, where they don't offer a match.

The standard used to be a 6% match, but now I'm seeing 2-3% at best in a number of places. I see the match advertised on job announcements, but not the vested period. I'm probably just too lazy to do the extra work to find the page with the answer.


----------



## 46Young (Dec 8, 2012)

For example, this is where I work per diem. Good luck finding any retirement benefit info here:

http://www.valleyhealthlink.com/?id=1&sid=1

The largest health system in the region; this is confusing:

http://www.inovacareers.org/benefits.aspx


----------



## Fish (Dec 11, 2012)

46Young said:


> Let us know what you find. I'm a 7+ year medic; I wonder what they would pay?
> 
> It's worth mentioning that their 401k match is moot if the employee doesn't work there for the entire period to become vested, typically five years. If not, you only get back your contribution, and RAA keeps their match.



This was the email I got from RAA, after I emailed asking about retirement and Pay for experience.


Thank you for your interest in Richmond Ambulance Authority.  Regarding your questions below, pay for Paramedic experience would depend on several things.  An example of the things we look at would be the system(s) you ran in (how busy, is it 911 etc...).  In addition, your years of experience worked as Paramedic.  



You are correct in that we offer a 457 Plan.  Our company matches $.50 on every $1.00 up to 6%. An employee is fully vested in three years.



Please let me know if you have any other questions.  



Kind Regards,

Kimberly S. Akers, PHR


----------



## pacjeffery (Jun 17, 2013)

I know this is old but what are the salaries and jib market like in Virginia Beach for AEMT's?


----------

